# Golf Travel



## Golfinator (Jul 19, 2007)

A friend told me about a luxury golf destination club he had heard of called The Markers Club. I have checked out their website and it sounds like a cool deal but I have a couple of questions before I make any decisions. :dunno: 

Has anyone here had any experience with this company or one like it? Please tell me any other companies you might know like this that give a better deal.

I figured a forum would be a good place to look for a few answers. Anything you could give me would help. Thanks!


----------



## Golfinator (Jul 19, 2007)

Well no one here seems to know anything about this club, but for anyone interested I did find some reviews on another site (sorry was a bit excited when I found this so I just wanted to share). The link is below if you care enough to check it out.  

The Markers | Helium Report - Luxury 2.0 Guides and Reviews


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Golfinator said:


> Well no one here seems to know anything about this club, but for anyone interested I did find some reviews on another site (sorry was a bit excited when I found this so I just wanted to share). The link is below if you care enough to check it out.
> 
> The Markers | Helium Report - Luxury 2.0 Guides and Reviews


Golfinator,
I'll check it out and let you know if I can find something similar for you. I'm in the 'industry' so I do deal with and come across things like this for business. Thanks for sharing!

Tony


----------



## Golfinator (Jul 19, 2007)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> Golfinator,
> I'll check it out and let you know if I can find something similar for you. I'm in the 'industry' so I do deal with and come across things like this for business. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Tony


Thanks. Any information would be great.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Golfinator said:


> Thanks. Any information would be great.


no problemo.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Golfinator,

I've been looking around and your deal seems pretty good. I'd go with it.


----------



## Golfinator (Jul 19, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing. I'll let you know how it goes later if I do go for this. Thanks.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Golfinator said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I'll let you know how it goes later if I do go for this. Thanks.



Sounds good.


----------

